# Buying Trailer



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm going to have too buy a trailer soon. Were can I get the best deal on a good trailer.
Thanks


----------



## commander019 (Apr 12, 2007)

Best price I have seen in central MN is in Avon, right next to I-94. I don't recal the name of the place but they had some really good prices.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

commander019 said:


> Best price I have seen in central MN is in Avon, right next to I-94. I don't recal the name of the place but they had some really good prices.


Sparks Maybe?

1-888-480-6815


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

dude u only have like a 2 doz dekes y dont u just carry them u lazzy [email protected]


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

I have 3 doz plus blinds plus we need the atv some times. Were going to sell are other fullbodies and get like 5 doz dakotas. So im exited for that. Im not going to get it this year. Maybe next year. If we can find a good price.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Being as it looks like you're from Minn, I can't imagine you couldn't find whatever you need at a decent price in the Twin Cities.

I bought my 5x10 at TSC in Grand Forks and got a good deal...


----------

